# Track timer / lap counter



## trackman

I know nothing about lap counters or timers on R/C tracks.

Where is a good place to begin in choosing a lap counter/timer.

Can I hear some do's and don'ts in choosing transponders , brains, lap sensors , etc.

What are some of the updated systems that tracks and track owners are using?


----------



## swtour

trackman,

What's your budget, and who's your target market for racing?

(What type of racing also...ie: On-Road, Off-Road, Oval...1/10th scale, 1/18th scale?)

The more info, the better help you'll receive.


----------



## trackman

I do a little mini-t (1/18) , a little 1/10 off road . Maybe a little hard top oval with these scales.

I am really shooting for something portable and possibly rentable for outings ranging and adjustable from say 2 feet wide right up to about say 10 feet wide.

I would like for it to allow maybe 1/8th scale rc's Off/On road.

I was thinking of maybe setting up at a flea market type venue and setting up a temporary track and just set the finish line/ counter up and have maybe 7 or 8 mini-t's ready to run and have like 3 or 4 minute races and see who does the most laps in say 3 or 4 minutes and allow only 3 or 4 cars on the track at the time. (for a 3 or 4 dollar charge per car per race of coarse).

So I suppose I need something portable, stable and rugged that is really simple to set-up and run.

Far as budget , I want not necessarily the cheapest , But the most bang for the buck.

Also, what is a good software for this purpose?


----------



## trackman

Through a little reseach I have found:

I-Lap counters

Core counters

Giro-z counters

Does anyone have any experience or advise on any of these brands?

Are there any more brands that I should consider for purchase?


----------



## swtour

Most RC tracks use the system from AMB www.amb-it.com

These are expensive, for a NEW system with transponders, scoring program...everything you'd need less computer you are probably looking at $4000 - 6000 

I'm not familiar w/ the systems you referred to.

Programs used

RCScoring Pro
Autoscore 20 Pro
J-Lap

there are others, but those are the 3 that I see used the most. (I use the Autoscore 20)


----------



## trackman

swtour said:


> Most RC tracks use the system from AMB www.amb-it.com


Yes they seem to be the leader in Lap timer/counters...

Any thing from swimming , speed racing, horse racing and more.

AMB also has the AMBrc and the rc3, some upgrade...

Seems the transponders are around $100.00 a piece where as I-lap has some transponders for around $40.00 (Which are NOT compatible with ABM).

What is a good quality (ies) to seek in a good transponder?
What could be the cause of the price range differences other than 1 company being in business way longer than the other ?


----------



## swtour

...reading about the I-Lap system a little, it appears this system uses a sensor type of pickup which requires the track to use a bridge to pick up the signal with the sensors fastened to the bridge.

It says AMB compitable SOFTWARE will work with the I-Lap system, but the transponder from AMB do NOT work with this system, nor do the I-Lap transponders work with the AMB decoder.

For what you are looking for and need, the I-Lap may work just fine. It looks like it's priced much more USER FRIENDLY.


----------



## trackman

Thanks for the correction (edited my above post).

I cannot find the price of the ABM decoder on their web .

Seems the ABM decoder has different versions but I cannot find a price on the ABMrc 3 decoder.

I noticed as you did that the I-lap would seem to be more portable being a bridge type . ABM systems go under the cars or track and has been noted some complaints about the hump in the track.

I think the I-lap has 14.5" sensors that can be run in sequence for the total width of the track .

www.rclapcounter.com


----------



## racerj3

Otherwise I suggest you check out Robitronics Lap counter, its basically and AMB setup, but its alot cheaper than the AMB system, also the transponders are only $40. If you wanna see some pics of it you can see the system and all the pasrt at towerhobbies.com 

Oh also the price for the intial set-up is $359 that includes 3 transponders, the decoder box, and enough recivers for 5' of track, also it comes with software. It's $40 for additional recivers.


----------



## swtour

As far as being portable, actually the AMB system you can put 'On the Ground' as I do using simple SPEAKER WIRE and virtually any wire for the loop. (I like speaker wire cause there are 2 strands incase one gets cut) 

The AMB Loop doesn't use sensors. You can also put this on a bridge, but that actually means you need to have a bridge (More to haul around)

My loop gets taped to the surface with either a good quality DUCT TAPE or the even better GORILLA TAPE.

The I-Lap sysem requires a SENSOR every 3-4 feet on the loop bridge, so if you've got a 20 ft wide track you need 5-6 sensors.

To get pricing for the AMB system you need to email them - and they will send you a quote. I believe just the decoder box runs about $2400.00 - $2600.00 now, plus the loop co-ax cable, transponders are now over $100.00 ea. personal type, and recharables I believe are now over $120.00 each. A good scoring program (AUTOSCORE, RCScoring Pro, etc) will run you $600.00 to 800.00


----------



## rjvk

The outdoor track i run at uses I-lap. It's a nice alternative to AMB on just the price alone. They offer personal transponders now, just like AMB, and the system runs off of the AMBrc protocol for all the scoring software. Anything that runs with AMBrc, will run with I-lap. Even if you ran 10 foot lanes, 8 sensors and the decoder is only $460, add 10 transponders it's still only $840. If you do it like a lot of tracks that now require personals with AMB, you would cut the price back down to $460. 

They have had zero problems at our track, with both 1/10 and 1/18 cars. It is probably the best deal going.


----------

